# pasteurizing milk questions?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all :wave: 
So we are hoping to raise all our kids on a CAE prevention program. How much does a pasteurizer cost and how do you pasteurize the milk? How long does it take from start to finish? Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks a bunch! :hi5: 
Riley


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not used one before, but valleyvet.com has one for $359. Want to pasteurize milk this year for my kids (human lol), who has bad hay fever to see if that helps, but in this book I have it says....
1. put mulk in a double boiler or in jars in a pasturizer or canner and heat to 165 fahrenheit for 15 seconds

2.Cool the milk as quickly as possible, but make sure not to put the hot jars in cold water or they will break

3. Store the milk in the refrigerator

But I also read some where else a different degree and for a hour. Will try to find that and let you know what that is. And I dont think it needs a pasteurizer.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks so much Jessica84! :hug: That was loads of help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The other temp and time is for colostrum. heat to 125 and hold for one hour. Never letting the colostrum get over 130 or under 125. This is the biggest pain you'll ever deal with, especially if you have hungry kids waiting. It's good if you can catch the doe in early labor and milk out the colostrum and have it pasterized before the kids get there.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I did not know you could milk the doe before kidding :chin: Can you do it a few days before the doe goes into labor cause I would not want to stress them out by milking them while they were having strong contractions. That seems a little rude  I also would not want to milk them right after kidding with the afterbirth still hanging. Again it seems rude :laugh: I'm really hoping to get a pasteurizer as I love bottle feeding and althrough all our goats have tested neg for CAE I just think since we are going to pull all the kids anyway we should just raise on a prevention.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You catch them in early labor. Then they aren't laboring with a full udder and the hormone release actually helps them go into hard labor quicker. If you milk them wth the cord hanging the hormones help bring the placenta out. Getting and pasturizing the colostrum is the most important part of CAE protection. The colostrum is the biggest carrier of the virus. Once you milk the doe you should keep milking her so, yeah you could take colostrum as soon as she makes some it's just that it's best to put her in your milkstring and milk her out twice a day from then on. I won't do this because I don't want heavy bred does jumping on and off a milkstand twice a day. I just milk out about 12 ounces as they're going into the kidding stall and then finish milking them when they're done kidding out and they need the stimulation to help pass the placenta. They normally like to be milk during this time so, it's easy to just do it in the stall or aisleway.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice Goathiker :hug: That makes sense but I did not know that milking the doe in early labor makes it go faster! You learn something new everyday.  So is it hard to pasteurize the milk? I hope it's not this huge contraption.  Are there a lot of steps or do you just dump the milk in there and just let it work is magic and then take it out and cool it? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's just like a crock pot that keeps better temp and pressurizes a little. You put the milk in the pail, put the pail in the heating unit, put on lid, select temp and time, when the buzzer goes off it's done. Easy peasy.

Milking the doe stimulates her natural oxytocin. When the first baby nurses it helps bring the second. When they both nurse it helps bring the placenta. If you're going to pull kids for CAE prevention, you can do it to help the doe out. 
If you milk 12 oz of colostrum, it will help bring on hard labor and you can get it pasterized before the doe kids and have it ready for that very first meal. It really helps because at that time you're running kids to their area, trying to feed them, trying to tend to the doe who's looking for her kids and needs to expell placenta, get cleaned up, etc. Then there's taking care of the stall and back to feed the babies more and about that time the next doe goes into labor. :hair: Just makes it easier to have that hour of pasterizing out of the way already so that a mistake doesn't get made.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and you can legitimately can this Johnes Disease prevention also since this method of pasturizing also kills that.

I double checked the temps for you, I was wrong, it's above 135 not over 140.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you bottle feed your kids on prevention? Seems like you know so much about it :greengrin: Well it seems SUPER easy to do! How long does it take from start to finish?



goathiker said:


> trying to tend to the doe who's looking for her kids


This will be our first year taking the kids from the dam at birth. We have bottle fed before but taken the kids away at a week old. Do the does get really upset if they don't have their kids? I throught that they were fine and because they never knew the kids they did not care if they had them or not. No?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Oh, and you can legitimately can this Johnes Disease prevention also since this method of pasturizing also kills that.
> 
> I double checked the temps for you, I was wrong, it's above 135 not over 140.


I looked as well and also saw it was 135  But thanks anyway :hug: I did not know that it prevented Johnes. Some folks I know feed bovine colostum to the kids. Does this work better than using goat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a lot easier if they never clean them off or even see them. I have one who wouldn't raise her babies reguardless, she just isn't a good mom and that's fine for a dairy goat. Another one loves her babies and all other babies. If I put any babies in the pasture with her she'll adopt them so, she will mourn her kids. The other is a frantic bundle of nerves that I've never figured out. I don't know if she misses her kids or is just screaming because she always does.

The pasturizing of colostrum takes one hour. There are a couple ways to do it. I use a double boiler and keep it stirred. Some people heat it to 139 and then put it in a heated thermos for an hour. That way takes a really good Stanley thermos that keeps things at temp. I've never used a pasturizer and for the price of 2 months feed, I probably will never buy one. 
Pasturizing milk is fast just heat to 165 for 15 seconds. Colostrum turns to a gluey cheese if you try this method with it.

I put blue food coloring into the pasturized milk. That way I can tell everyone that the baby goats only get the blue milk. Keeps husbands from feeding raw milk to the babies.

I wouldn't think cow colostrum would be any better, cows can carry TB and Johnes, stuff goats don't even normally get on their own.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a thought, dont laugh to hard. But do you think there is any way to tape the mothers teat so that they couldnt nurse, but could still get love from mama?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe one of those goat bras from Hoegers?

One of the reasons for bottle feeding though is so that the kids are being raised in a clean area away from where the adults are shedding parasites. That way they can grow some resistance to small amounts of these things before having to deal with the whole mess.
The other thing is I couldn't guarrentee that that baby didn't suck through the tape or get under the bra and get a sip of raw milk. Then I couldn't honestly say that the kid was raised on prevention.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I thought it was an all day thing. Well I'm glad it only takes an hour! :leap: That's great news!


Jessica84 said:


> Just a thought, dont laugh to hard. But do you think there is any way to tape the mothers teat so that they couldnt nurse, but could still get love from mama?


No I do not think that would work and I feel sure as the kid got older and demands more it will try harder and harder to nurse and will get the goat bra or tape off. I totally agree with Goathiker. If you bottle feed the kids, they can't be with their dams at all.


----------

